# Is she gonna kid soon?



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

To start this off the past two days my doe had been acting funny she lays down a lot kind of stays away from the others and is alway by herself. Now today i noticed her back side looks different. Here's some pics. What do you think. I do not have her due date the people I got her from had no idea either go figure


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She looks pretty darn ready to me. Good luck!


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

You didn't post a picture of her udder, but it certainly looks, to me, like her tail head has raised and her belly has dropped! I'd be getting excited if her udder is full!!   Happy kidding!!


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

When I go check her again I will take a pic of her udder and post it here. Last I checked her udder it wasnt shiny looking and her teats were not pointed outward.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Keep an eye on her udder! She doesn't look quite ready yet (in the udder department, at least ). Happy kidding!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

That's one hairy udder. Lol. My goat's teats filled with milk the night before she kidded. Your goat's don't look full in the picture. I still think it's going to be soon, but I'm no expert.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, her udder isn't full and tight yet. But we can't always judge by that, some can fill just after they kid too.

Keep an eye on her just in case.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

The doctor came checked her over he thinks within the month she will kid


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm getting worried, I can't feel the baby move as much.before I could feel him kick when I would lightly touch her belly now it barely moves. Is this normal?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't worry about not being able to feel the kids, there have been times when I never felt the kid throughout a pregnancy.
They must of changed position within, no need to worry. Unless you see blood on the vulva area or momma is ill.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

I let her out today to graze with the others and I saw my nubian doe ram her right in the side I got so scared I put her back in her pen and I'm worried the baby is hurt or dead. I dont know how many others time she has gotten hit before what do I do!!!!!


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

I tried to feel the baby but her belly is too hard but I swear I felt the babies rib cage and it didn't move is this bad!!! O please help. I'm so scared


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Give her some molasses water and wait a few. That might wake up the baby. It worked on my goat. I'd push on her stomach gently in front of her udder. That's the best spot to feel.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Deep breath, most of the time they can take a rib shot without hurting the baby. When uterine space decreases as baby size increases, you may not be able to feel the baby as easily. Keep her separate and watch her. If she is not bleeding then everything is probably alright.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone ! I just got so worried! I will keep you updated


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

These pictures I just took she is






stretching a lot tonight.












how long is she gonna make me wait!! Haha


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She still driving you crazy?


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes she is holding these babies in from me!!!!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

yeppers that's what they do lol


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

She gave birth this morning to a premature baby. I got her to take a few breaths then she passed away. Her hooves were soft and white she had no teeth and was sooo tiny. I tried everything to keep her going. What was the cause of this!? What did I do wrong?!!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Aww, man. I'm so sorry. I doubt it was anything you did. It just happens sometimes.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

I just can't figure out why? And I'm sad because I wonder if I could have saved her or done something different.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! :hug:


----------

